# Grafik nach unbestimmter Zeit "zerschossen"

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich habe mir eine Xinerama "Umgebung" mit xorg und 2 Monitoren mit gnome eingerichtet. Als Grafikkarte nutze ich den DVI und HDMI Ausgang vom Motherboard Intel HD 4000 (Core it Ivy Bridge).

In unregelmäßigen Abständen ist bei einem von beiden Monitoren der Hintergrund verwaschen, das komplette Bild flimmert, es gibt Geisterbilder usw..

Meist ist nach einem Neustart wieder alles OK.

Nur wie kann ich checken woran es wirklich liegt?

CPU, Mainboard, Treiber?

----------

## mrsteven

Ivy Bridge ist ja noch relativ neu, von daher ist es gut möglich, dass es sich um ein Treiberproblem handelt. Welche Versionen von Kernel, X-Server, Mesa und Intel-Treiber verwendest du? USE-Flags? Wenn ich es noch richtig in Erinnerung habe, dann gab es gerade in den letzten Intel-Treibern einige Änderungen, die Ivy Bridge betreffen.

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

hier mal mein emerge output:

```
emerge -pv xf86-video-intel xorg-server xorg-drivers xorg-server mesa

 * IMPORTANT: 2 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/mesa-9.0.1  USE="classic egl g3dvl gallium llvm nptl shared-glapi xvmc -bindist -debug -gbm -gles1 -gles2 -openvg -osmesa -pax_kernel -pic -r600-llvm-compiler (-selinux) -vdpau (-wayland) -xa -xorg" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -i915 -i965 -nouveau -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 -radeon -radeonsi -vmware" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.13.1  USE="ipv6 kdrive nptl suid udev xorg -dmx -doc -minimal (-selinux) -static-libs -tslib -xnest -xvfb" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.20.13  USE="dri sna udev -glamor -uxa -xvmc" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.13  INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -joystick -mutouch -penmount -synaptics -tslib -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="i128 intel -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx (-geode) -glint (-i740) -mach64 -mga -modesetting -neomagic (-newport) -nouveau -nv -nvidia (-omap) (-omapfb) -qxl -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware (-voodoo)" 0 kB
```

Ob ich einfach mal die aktuellsten Treiber teste?

----------

## mrsteven

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Ob ich einfach mal die aktuellsten Treiber teste?

 

Entweder das, oder mal UXA statt SNA ausprobieren.

----------

